# Are Miu Miu bags are still appreciated?



## ILP

I noticed that there are very recent few posts for Miu Miu. Is it because they haven’t had an “it” bag in quite some time?  Is the quality still good?  Wondering if Miu Miu bags still appreciated or desired.


----------



## wimp

A lot of their styles look a bit dated to me but I still love the mini bow.


----------



## MS3

I've worked in re-sale for some time but have not owned my own Miu Miu. That said, from what I understand, they do use the same manufacturer/are owned by the same group that owns Prada. 

In my time inspecting used items, Miu Miu's does tend to stand up fairly well to normal previous use, but I agree that the styles tend to look fairly dated.


----------



## IntheOcean

Personally, I love Miu Miu from 10-15 years ago, but not so much their current collections. Not really my style and, I think, not exactly the style that's popular now. I don't think they've released anything that can be considered an It bag for quite some time.


----------



## vintageh4

IntheOcean said:


> Personally, I love Miu Miu from 10-15 years ago, but not so much their current collections. Not really my style and, I think, not exactly the style that's popular now. I don't think they've released anything that can be considered an It bag for quite some time.


Totally agree. Miu Miu needs a brand revamp to become relevant again. Seems that all the energy and effort is going into Prada with nothing left over for Miu Miu. I'm not even sure who their customer is anymore. All their bags just look like dated Prada bags


----------



## poopsie

It seems their efforts of late have been geared more towards their shoes and sunglasses.
I sold all my bags----- even my Harlequin. LOL. _Especially_ my Harlequin.
Too thin non-adjustable straps on their bags drove me crazy
I still have all my shoes and sunnies though


----------



## IntheOcean

vintageh4 said:


> Totally agree. Miu Miu needs a brand revamp to become relevant again. Seems that all the energy and effort is going into Prada with nothing left over for Miu Miu. I'm not even sure who their customer is anymore. All their bags just look like dated Prada bags


Miu Miu bags are more girly, "romantic" than Prada, with crystals and blush colors. So I don't really see them as hand-me-down designs from Prada. But I do agree that the brand is in need of a revamp.


----------



## vintageh4

IntheOcean said:


> Miu Miu bags are more girly, "romantic" than Prada, with crystals and blush colors. So I don't really see them as hand-me-down designs from Prada. But I do agree that the brand is in need of a revamp.


Right totally. Historically they've catered to the younger more feminine customer but I definitely feel like they've lost their way and have just been recycling designs without innovating. I feel like their target customer has moved on to more contemporary brands and gen z is so into vintage and y2k styles these days


----------



## poopsie

I think they will cycle round again. 
Prada was pretty much dead in the water after the Fairy collection until they came out with the saffy totes and BAM! 
Several houses have reinvigorated themselves of late------Gucci and Dior come to mind while others have fallen off drastically (Celine for example)
Maybe a collaboration would help


----------



## fibbi

Yeah I am more in love of miu miu shoes than handbag.


----------



## Noorasi

I just noticed this thread in the side panel. Miu Miu had sort of dropped off my radar even though I remember how absolutely cool it was a long time ago. I went and took a look at their New In bags and I quite like the new collection. And I still love the Matelassé leather workmanship as it looks very sturdy and practical.

Maybe they're not really pushing the products on social media (enough)? They do offer all those trendy things influencers should be happy to show off; bright green, big chunky chains, sparkly bags, wide detachable straps, pearl details... Or maybe that's part of the problem; they are following every trend but not bringing anything new to the table? I think there'd be more space for some quirk and groove.

Anyway, thanks for reminding me of this brand! I think the Miu Spirit matelassé leather mini bag has just landed on my wish list. I do think the brand still has a cool _essence _even though they seem to have faded to the background.


----------



## IntheOcean

I love the matelassé leather too! I think what the brand needs is a new direction, some handbag to make a statement, while staying true to the brand's style. I'm hoping for something big and mushy


----------



## wimp

Just saw some pieces from Spring Summer 2022 that I actually love! Would be super tempted except I don't like all-chain straps and they don't look removable.


----------



## ILP

star mix said:


> Just saw some pieces from Spring Summer 2022 that I actually love! Would be super tempted except I don't like all-chain straps and they don't look removable.
> 
> View attachment 5304810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304814


I like these.  But with the smaller bags being carried by hand, it’s hard to tell how long the straps are and how it will look worn on the arm or shoulder.


----------



## vesna

I still love Miu Miu dearly, all the old pieces are still holding so well and look unusual because they were not recognizably Miu Miu when I bought them, they were just awesome and interesting and above all high quality. I also prefer Miu Miu even now when I am areal OG, because of sense of humor  their designs project, freshness and youth. Prada seems so dead serious and if I have a Prada bag in my hands, I look old ...I do not know why. No other bag makes me look like that. Recently I acquired, new to me, mini bow in black and can't have enough of it. It's bigger sister, my old suede bow is still so amazingly beautiful and quirky with partially brushed and partially regular suede, that I would never part with it.


----------



## hazel_bun

i dont see them much when i shop on those luxury retail sites but i still check the miu miu site multiples times a week since i love the style of their clothes, shoes, and headbands. im not into purses and the only purses i actually want r from blumarine and miu miu. their designs kinda have more of a youthful, girly, fairytale aesthetic. they dont look as classy and mature as most of the more popular purses but for people who prefer a more cutesy look, theyre perfect


----------



## baglady802

Hi all new here. Love the matelasse ones as I feel like they are classic. Just got this pre-loved Confidential. A little pricey still but it was 1/3 of retail. It’s so soft due to the lambskin. I’m in love!


----------



## IntheOcean

baglady802 said:


> Hi all new here. Love the matelasse ones as I feel like they are classic. Just got this pre-loved Confidential. A little pricey still but it was 1/3 of retail. It’s so soft due to the lambskin. I’m in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335423


Congrats on getting a good deal.  This color looks like it's a perfect shade of powdery-pinkish taupe!


----------



## dotty8

Funny, for me it's just the opposite...  I love everything Miu miu and their girly designs  , while I hated their stuff from 10+ years ago (like Harlequin bags, brown leather, suede etc.)... so I hope they don't change their style and revamp the brand (like Gucci did  ).

Plus, here in Europe Miu miu is apparently still very hip, as a lot of contemporary brands copy their designs of bags and also clothes (Italian brand Liu Jo for example made almost copies of their bags this season, also Max & Co. uses their ideas etc.).


----------



## laurenweemans

Does anyone have the new version of the coffer? Love the pink and blue version


----------



## Happy Luppy

I still love their old (Coffer, Bow, etc) bags and maybe because I am just into girly and feminine fashion  I dislike their new styles though, feels like it is "forced" and not like the original Miu Miu that I like ✌️


----------



## Hearts_arrows

baglady802 said:


> Hi all new here. Love the matelasse ones as I feel like they are classic. Just got this pre-loved Confidential. A little pricey still but it was 1/3 of retail. It’s so soft due to the lambskin. I’m in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335423


One of my very favorite handbags! Here is my black Miu Miu Madras Confidential tote, superb design and quality:


----------



## baglady802

Hearts_arrows said:


> One of my very favorite handbags! Here is my black Miu Miu Madras Confidential tote, superb design and quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388067


It’s beautiful!


----------



## honolulu168

My two new additions of Miu Miu bags


----------



## Sophia Chun

I also still love Miu Miu bags. They are timeless.


----------



## bibidibabidobo

wimp said:


> Just saw some pieces from Spring Summer 2022 that I actually love! Would be super tempted except I don't like all-chain straps and they don't look removable.
> 
> View attachment 5304810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304814


Love the small black one! Also not a fan of the chains tho.


----------



## 4purse

ILP said:


> I noticed that there are very recent few posts for Miu Miu. Is it because they haven’t had an “it” bag in quite some time?  Is the quality still good?  Wondering if Miu Miu bags still appreciated or desired.


I love Miu Miu bags but they certainly don’t keep their value like other designers do which is surprising because the leathers are so luxurious. I still love Miu Miu especially the matelasse bags.


----------



## fibbi

honolulu168 said:


> My two new additions of Miu Miu bags


The phone case (or is it a phone case ) is so lovely! The outside slot is nice touch too!


----------



## baglady802

Hearts_arrows said:


> One of my very favorite handbags! Here is my black Miu Miu Madras Confidential tote, superb design and quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388067


This is gorgeous! I saw a white one recently on TRR but someone snagged it before I did!


----------



## Gatsby

I love the matelasse' leather and I have three Miu Miu Coffers with the silver hardware in nero, fumo and zafirro from back in the day. I tried them on the other day and honestly they still look amazing as crossbody bags.  I remember how I used to wear them over winter coats and how practical and stylish they looked. I need to wear them again this winter because I sure couldn't sell them, they are adorable.


----------



## CoachCruiser

I love Miu Miu! Just got one at the Wrentham Outlets today...will have to do a reveal asap!


----------



## evie_amor

MS3 said:


> In fmy time inspecting used items, Miu Miu's does tend to stand up fairly well to normal previous use, but I agree that the styles tend to look fairly dated.



The Miu Miu Matelassé looks like labias and I can’t unsee it.  It’s profane and wonderful, just not my style.


----------



## MS3

evie_amor said:


> The Miu Miu Matelassé looks like labias and I can’t unsee it.  It’s profane and wonderful, just not my style.


I had not noticed that but now that you pointed it out, that will be all that I'll see from now on, lol


----------



## miss_amy

I'm seriously considering buying the Miu Miu confidential for my first luxury bag. Would love your advice!


----------



## baglady802

miss_amy said:


> I'm seriously considering buying the Miu Miu confidential for my first luxury bag. Would love your advice!


Ooh…fun 
First if you’re not picky about it being new, check out the resale market 

If you are planning to go to Europe soon, buy it there. It will likely be cheaper and then you get the VAT refunded (not England tho). For example, Istanbul Miu Miu was about 20-30% cheaper than US


----------



## Bag@holic12

miss_amy said:


> I'm seriously considering buying the Miu Miu confidential for my first luxury bag. Would love your advice!


I have one in sky blue, what would you like to know?


----------



## miss_amy

Thanks so much for replying  Is the Miu miu confidential a bag that you would recommend? I'm new to luxury bags and a bit nervous about taking the plunge!


----------



## Bag@holic12

miss_amy said:


> Thanks so much for replying  Is the Miu miu confidential a bag that you would recommend? I'm new to luxury bags and a bit nervous about taking the plunge!


I really like it! I haven't had the chance to use it consistently yet as mine's more of a summer bag, but I have other Miu Mius so can speak for the brand in general. Miu Miu matelassé leather is buttery soft, it feels incredibly luxurious. That being said, because it's so soft, it's going to be more easily scratched – but I expect the matelassé folds should make scratches less noticable. You have to be careful with storage to make sure the folds don't get squished otherwise they don't go back to their original shape. I don't expect this bag to hold a lot of its value so I wouldn't look at it as an investment piece, but one to enjoy. What are you thinking of using the bag for? And do you have a colour preference? You should know that colour transfer from clothing can be a big issue with lighter colours (white, pale pink, tan), you'd have to wear those with similar light-coloured clothing. I'm not sure how the Miu Miu brand is viewed in general, but I adore it, especially because it feels so luxurious and at half the price of Prada (its big sister brand).

One more thing to add, I just took mine out and had a look, it does look like there's a bit of peeling/scuff on the bottom of the bag in the corners so I'd be careful when putting it down.


----------

